# Pronunciación - spray = espray, sword = esword



## Valtiel

¡Hola de nuevo! Vuelvo a tener algunas dudas y me irían bien vuestras opiniones, recursos y conocimientos. 

Me preguntaba por qué los que hablamos español solemos pronunciar las palabras inglesas que empiezan por _s_ añadiendo una _e_ delante. No tengo muy claro si es correcto pronunciarlo así desde algún punto de vista, pero yo estoy convencido de que es totalmente incorrecto (me da muchísima rabia cuando lo oigo...). Pienso que no es lo mismo, por ejemplo, _sword_ que _esword_, _spray_ que _espray_, etc.

Me refiero a palabras que no han sido _españolizadas_ (como _estrés_, _escáner_...).

¡A ver si alguien puede despejarme estas dudillas! 

¡Gracias!


----------



## bondia

Valtiel said:


> ¡Hola de nuevo! Vuelvo a tener algunas dudas y me irían bien vuestras opiniones, recursos y conocimientos.
> 
> Me preguntaba por qué los que hablamos español solemos pronunciar las palabras inglesas que empiezan por _s_ añadiendo una _e_ delante. No tengo muy claro si es correcto pronunciarlo así desde algún punto de vista, pero yo estoy convencido de que es totalmente incorrecto (me da muchísima rabia cuando lo oigo...). Pienso que no es lo mismo, por ejemplo, _sword_ que _esword_, _spray_ que _espray_, etc.
> 
> Me refiero a palabras que no han sido _españolizadas_ (como _estrés_, _escáner_...).
> 
> ¡A ver si alguien puede despejarme estas dudillas!
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 
¡Pues a mí también me molesta mucho! 
¿Por qué se dice "estop" por stop pero, en cambio a una chica que se llama Susan no la llaman Esusan?
He deducido (con los años y años) que ocurre solamente con palabras que empiezen por "s+consonante".
Saludos


----------



## Beleninthesky

Bueno, no tengo una respuesta "científica" pero sí una opinión. Pienso que como nuestras palabras rara vez empiezan con s, nos sale la vocal primero. En realidad, es por esta tendencia que tenemos que palabras como "estrés" se castellanizaron, simplemente mucha gente lo pronunciaba "mal" hasta que este mal uso se popularizó y hubo que aceptarlo. No nos es natural decir spray, siempre tendemos a la vocal porque nos resulta más fácil de pronunciar. Es lo mismo que le pasa a la gente de habla inglesa que no puede producir el sonido de la rr.

Rara vez empiezan con s + consonante como bien apunta bondia...


----------



## SydLexia

What I would like to know is why Spanish speakers pronounce "e-screwdriver" and "e-stop" when they are speaking English?

Seriously, I think it is because there are no words that begin like that in Spanish and so it is hard for Spanish speakers to make the sound. ('s' + consonant, as bondia says)

Also note that when a sound does not occur in your native language it is difficult for you to even hear it in another. (the 'i' in Engleesh, for example)

syd


----------



## bondia

Beleninthesky said:


> Bueno, no tengo una respuesta "científica" pero sí una opinión. Pienso que como nuestras palabras rara vez empiezan con s, nos sale la vocal primero. En realidad, es por esta tendencia que tenemos que palabras como "estrés" se castellanizaron, simplemente mucha gente lo pronunciaba "mal" hasta que este mal uso se popularizó y hubo que aceptarlo. No nos es natural decir spray, siempre tendemos a la vocal porque nos resulta más fácil de pronunciar. Es lo mismo que le pasa a la gente de habla inglesa que no puede producir el sonido de la rr.


 
¡_Touchée_!


----------



## Valtiel

Pues sí... ¡Lo peor de todo es que no ponen interés en pronunciarlo bien! Tampoco cuesta tanto...

¡Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## SydLexia

One important point here is that when you are speaking any language it is natural and correct to pronounce 'foreign' words in a way that fits the language in question.

If I am speaking Spanish and I say the word 'Manchester' it is natural and normal to for me to say 'man ches ter' (with a Spanish tone and a final 'r')

If I am speaking English, I say 'man ches ta' with an unstressed 'schwa' as the final sylable. All three vowels are different as is the 't' sound (and probably the other consonants are slightly different too).

Why do I do this? Principally because I have two different voices for two different languages. Spanish and English are pronounced using a different set of muscles and the basic sound of my voice is different when I speak one language or the other. Why would I want to reset my whole articulation system to pronounce one word in a totally different way? Particularly if it would be 'chocante', ruin my fluency, and make it more difficult for people to understand what I am saying? 

Finally... "lo decimos mal". Please can we have less of this (the phrase, the idea). It would sound very strange to say "stres" in Spanish because Spanish doesn't have that sound - and if you are going to 'say it in English', then you must also take into account that your 't' will be 'wrong' too. Where does the process end?

'lo decimos mal' ends with Spanish people apologising because they don't make a difference between 'baca' and 'vaca'. (this last is from personal experience in Spain - an educated middle-class madrileño who felt that he didn't speak his own language properly!) 

He dicho.

syd


----------



## JB

It is generally difficult for adult speakers of any language to pronounce sound combinations that do not exist in their own language, unless they have naturally good ears, or specifically learn how to make the sounds.     (One benefit of growing up multi-lingual is larger number of sounds one can produce easily - apart of the vocabulary and other things.)

Es vs. S-consonant is just one example (and if we looked at all the other sound changes not just in Spanish vs. English, but French, German, Chinese, et al., the list would be very long).

There are no words in Spanish that begin with S + Consonant, so the closest sound is that of the "es" unless one specifically learns to make the sound (just as the difficulty Americans have in learning "rr", "ll", "y", etc.).  Also there is no "sh" in standard Spanish, so it tends to come out "ch".  It is also why Americans tend to pronounce "cada" as if it were "terra cotta" or "cottage cheese".  It is also why there are books and courses dedicated just to pronunciation differences.

Specifically with regard to s vs. es, note:

English........Spanish
ski...............esquiar
school..........escuela
stamp..........estampilla
slave...........esclavo
stirrup.........estribo
stress..........extrés
svelte..........esbelta


----------



## Valtiel

Tenéis razón. A personas que no saben inglés no podemos obligarles a que lo pronuncien tal como se hace en su origen... Pero sigo diciendo que tampoco cuesta tanto omitir esa _e_ a la española. 

Luego hay palabras que después de la _s_ tienen sonido vocálico, y siguen añadiendo la _e_ (por suerte, esto lo suele hacer menos personas). Ejemplo: sword -> eswor. ¿Ahí dónde está el problema?

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos y todas. Ahora ya tengo el asunto más claro.


----------



## chamyto

La pronunciación más o me nos correcta sería la siguiente

spray ~ espréi
sword~ soood

¿El por qué? Es inglés y está _plagado de excepciones_ en cuanto a pronunciación

Te aconsejo buscar en un diccionario la pronunciación correcta de la palabra, si es que no estás seguro.


----------



## Beleninthesky

SidLexia, I coudn´t agree more....¿Puedo decir que una palabra, pronunciación, etc. es incorrecta si todo el mundo coincide en utilizarla? Es difícil a veces no molestarse cuando se rompen las reglas, pero para mí hay una regla que prima sobre todas: la comunicación. Si estoy hablando en castellano y quiero referirme a un _spray_, puedo decir espray y asegurarme de que todos me entiendan odecir _spray_, cortar la fluidez, sonar rara y eventualmente atraer más atención sobre la palabra spray de la que quería... Enm respuesta a la pregunta original, creo que desde éste punto de vista (el de la comunicación) es correcto pronunciarlo con la "e" inicial. Si estamos hablando castellano, claro. Luego la RAE podrá legitimar este uso, o no, pero no creo que a la gente en la calle le importe mucho eso...lo interesante del lenguaje como área de estudio es que está vivo, y todos somos sus dueños...no?
Saludos!


----------



## Valtiel

> Te aconsejo buscar en un diccionario la pronunciación correcta de la palabra, si es que no estás seguro.


 
En mi diccionario pone que se pronuncia tal como yo pensaba.




> Es difícil a veces no molestarse cuando se rompen las reglas, pero para mí hay una regla que prima sobre todas: la comunicación. Si estoy hablando en castellano y quiero referirme a un _spray_, puedo decir espray y asegurarme de que todos me entiendan odecir _spray_, cortar la fluidez, sonar rara y eventualmente atraer más atención sobre la palabra spray de la que quería...


 
Yo también pienso eso muchas veces, pero pudiendo hacer las cosas lo "mejor" posible, ¿no crees que es mejor? 

Además, si empezamos a pronunciar mal y no lo corregimos nunca, al final se acaban aceptando "aberraciones" (eso son para mí) como _váter_ y tantas otras.

Pero es verdad que lo importante, al fin y al cabo, es comunicar, da igual como sea. 

Saludos.


----------



## Magmod

Historically the influence of the Syrian Arabs, who conquered España, is the cause of the problem. 
They can't pronounce *v* so it bacame *b*, can't pronounce *th* so it became s, some of their* r* is *-rr-* etc.

 Arabic words must start with a vowel like *e, y, hue* etc. like *Mo*hammad, not to mention the words that start with *al*.

 Spanish words stress the ultimate and the penultimae syllables and I'm not sure if that is influenced by Arabic.

 It seems all Latin America pronounce the *s's* like in cereza. Blame it on the Syrians!


----------



## chamyto

sword//// "soood"



Valtiel said:


> En mi diccionario pone que se pronuncia tal como yo pensaba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo también pienso eso muchas veces, pero pudiendo hacer las cosas lo "mejor" posible, ¿no crees que es mejor?
> 
> Además, si empezamos a pronunciar mal y no lo corregimos nunca, al final se acaban aceptando "aberraciones" (eso son para mí) como _váter_ y tantas otras.
> 
> Pero es verdad que lo importante, al fin y al cabo, es comunicar, da igual como sea.
> 
> Saludos.



sword NUNCA se pronuncia "eswoord" es ~ soood


----------



## caniho

It's not like Brits, Americans and so don't pull vowels out of thin air, is it?

_ Paella, sombrero, toro, etc._


----------



## SydLexia

caniho said:


> It's not like Brits, Americans and so don't pull vowels out of thin air, is it?
> 
> _ Paella, sombrero, toro, etc._


I can see 'py el i a' and 'som ba re ro' but 'to row'? I can't see an extra vowel here.  ??

syd


----------



## Valtiel

chamyto said:


> sword NUNCA se pronuncia "eswoord" es ~ soood



Pues eso es lo que digo. El problema es que he oído yo mismo decir a gente "esuor", y no se por qué lo dicen así (aparte de por ignorancia...).

Saludos.


----------



## Magmod

sword  => *sord* como en *port*


----------



## ManPaisa

chamyto said:


> sword//// "soood"


 
En inglés británico.

La mayoría de las variantes de inglés de EE.UU. son róticas y la *r* se pronuncia claramente.


----------



## caniho

SydLexia said:


> I can see 'py el i a' and 'som ba re ro' but 'to row'? I can't see an extra vowel here.  ??
> 
> syd



I hear pa*i*ela, sombrero*u* and toro*u*.


----------



## ManPaisa

caniho said:


> I hear pa*i*ela, sombrero*u* and toro*u*.



More like tow-ro.


----------



## chamyto

La razón.

No hay


----------



## amydafig

Did I miss something in this thread?  "Espray" and "esword" are *not Spanish words*.  Try looking them up in the R.A.E.  They are anglicisms although I suppose if people use them enough, they will eventually be forced in.


----------



## Södertjej

SydLexia said:


> Also note that when a sound does not occur in your native language it is difficult for you to even hear it in another


But s+consonant does exist in Spanish, even if not at the beginning of a word. Conspirar, constituir. A Spanish speaker does actually use that sound everyday so it shouldn't be a problem. The problem is too many English teachers never take the time to correct that and make them aware that this sound is also used in Spanish.


Magmod said:


> Historically the influence of the Syrian Arabs, who conquered España, is the cause of the problem.
> They can't pronounce *v* so it bacame *b*, can't pronounce *th* so it became s, some of their* r* is *-rr-* etc.. Blame it on the Syrians!


I beg to difer. Don't know about the th/s/rr but when it comes to b/v even Romans made jokes about the inhabitants of Hispania and how they were unable to pronounce v and b. 

And that was some 900 years before the Arabs came over here.


----------



## nand-o

Magmod said:


> Historically the influence of the Syrian Arabs, who conquered España, is the cause of the problem.
> They can't pronounce *v* so it bacame *b*, can't pronounce *th* so it became s, some of their* r* is *-rr-* etc.
> 
> Arabic words must start with a vowel like *e, y, hue* etc. like *Mo*hammad, not to mention the words that start with *al*.
> 
> Spanish words stress the ultimate and the penultimae syllables and I'm not sure if that is influenced by Arabic.
> 
> It seems all Latin America pronounce the *s's* like in cereza. Blame it on the Syrians!



Hola:
Técnicamente a esto se le llama "*e epéntica*". No, no viene en el diccionario de la RAE. Pero es como se denomina en textos de fonología y de lingüística histórico comparativa.

 No, no es de origen árabe. Ya está testimoniado en la Península Ibérica mucho antes del siglo VIII. Y es un fenómeno normalmente ligado al sustrato y no se corresponde con una evolución fonética propia.  
Es decir los hablantes nativos introducen una vocal (la "e") ante cualquier palabra que empiece por s+consonante en una sola sílaba. A esto se le llama "*repugnancia*" hacia una combinación de sonidos.

Es curioso, porque el grupo "s+consonante" es característico de las lenguas indoeuropeas (latín, gótico o celta)  y cuyas palabras que empezaban por s+cons. fueron y son "adornadas" con una preciosa "e" de forma inexorable, hasta el día de hoy, porque que el fenómeno continúa activo. 
Ni íbero ni el vasco tienen esa combinación y es hasta la fecha, la hipótesis más plausible.

El fenómeno sigue operando y no solo ante s+cons. sino ante otras consonantes. ¿Quién no conoce la librería FNAC? Leída como "lafnac" o "el*e*fnac" Cuando se empiece a escuchar "elfnac" o "fnac", de forma simultánea todos los demás neologísmos que empiecen por s+cons. dejarán de añadir esa e epéntica. 

 El paso de "o" en sílaba inicial acentuada a un diptogo "ue". (porta, puerta; morte, muerte; sorte, suerte...) Y su correspondiente "e" en sílaba inicial acentuada a "ie" (terra, tierra; merda, mierda; fera, fiera...) Se llama *lenición vocálica* y está ya recogido en el latín de Hispania.
Es un fenómeno característico de las lenguas celtas (aunque curiosamente no del celta de la Pnínsula Ibérica; en cualquier caso es muy anterior a la entrada del árabe.

 Sobre las palabras que empiezan por "al"; sí pueden ser árabes, aunque es una sílaba inicial frecuente tanto en latín como en lenguas germánicas; los Albertos, Alfonsos, alabardas y Almerías no son árabes. 
De todas formas muchas palabras árabes con sus respectivos "al" fueron neologismos o topónimos de reciente creación.
La entrada masiva de neologismos no implica el cambio de las estructuras fonéticas o fonológicas de una lengua. La e epéntica es un ejemplo de ello.

 La confusión entre "b" bilabial o labiodental y una "v" fricativa (procedente de la semivocal "u" latina) aparece ya reflejada en varios hipercultismos en el siglo VI. Y el vasco tampoco  tiene fricativas (ni efes, ni uves), ni parece que el íbero tampoco las tuviera ¿?. 

 La "z" como "th" es un fenómeno típico del norte y centro de España, no tiene mucho más de tres siglos y no se da en general en América porque la mayor parte de los que fueron o procedían de regiones donde ese cambio no se produjo o de zonas donde aun no se había producido. Nada que ver con los sirios.

La influencia del árabe en los niveles sintácticos, morfológicos o fonético-fonológicos del español es nula. Y su influencia en el nivel semático (más escasa de lo que se suele creer) tampoco repercutió en el resto de los niveles.
De hecho es de lo que habla el hilo. Cientos de palabras que empiezan con el grupo s+cons. incorporadas al idioma no han conseguido modificar en mil quinientos años la regla de añadir una "e" para crear dos sílabas.


----------



## bondia

¡Gracias, Nand-o por esta explicación tan detallada e interesante!
Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

Lo mismo digo


----------



## ManPaisa

Valtiel said:


> Pienso que no es lo mismo, por ejemplo, _sword_ que _esword_, _spray_ que _espray_, etc.


 
¿Es que alguién dice *esword*? 

Por aquí creo que no. La combinación de sonidos *su* es normal en español --suero, suegro, suave-- y por lo tanto sería muy extraño e injustificado añadirle una* e* a ese término.


----------



## Valtiel

¡Vaya, mi hilo ha resucitado! 



ManPaisa said:


> ¿Es que alguién dice *esword*?
> 
> Por aquí creo que no. La combinación de sonidos *su* es normal en español --suero, suegro, suave-- y por lo tanto sería muy extraño e injustificado añadirle una* e* a ese término.



Sí hay, y es tan aberrante y bárbaro que precisamente por eso me da tanta rabia que lo hagan. Que agreguen una e cuando después de la ese hay una consonante lo puedo llegar a entender, si a muchas personas les cuesta no añadirla, pero cuando hay una vocal después... Todavía no logro comprenderlo y aceptarlo. Por «suerte» eso último lo he oído sólo un par de veces.

Aún tengo la esperanza de que algún día esas *es* no se pronuncien...

Por cierto, agradezco a nand-o la extensa y útil información que ha dado (¡y a todos los demás también, claro! ).

¡Saludos!


----------



## alacant

Valtiel said:


> ¡Hola de nuevo! Vuelvo a tener algunas dudas y me irían bien vuestras opiniones, recursos y conocimientos.
> 
> Me preguntaba por qué los que hablamos español solemos pronunciar las palabras inglesas que empiezan por _s_ añadiendo una _e_ delante. No tengo muy claro si es correcto pronunciarlo así desde algún punto de vista, pero yo estoy convencido de que es totalmente incorrecto (me da muchísima rabia cuando lo oigo...). Pienso que no es lo mismo, por ejemplo, _sword_ que _esword_, _spray_ que _espray_, etc.
> 
> Me refiero a palabras que no han sido _españolizadas_ (como _estrés_, _escáner_...).
> 
> ¡A ver si alguien puede despejarme estas dudillas!
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, molesta mucho, especialmente cuando las personas que leen las noticias, y se supone que hablan un castellano correcto, dicen Espanair, por ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos, ala


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
El español siempre ha tendido a españolizar, es uno de los rasgos de nuestra lengua *y no tiene palabra castiza alguna que comience por "s"*. Todas las que así lo hacían en latín (_scribĕre, sperāre, stadium, stella_, _specŭlum_, _speciālis, _etc.), comienzan hoy con una "e" en español (_escribir, esperar, estadio, estrella, espejo, especial,_ etc.). Imaginaba (sin pruebas) que debía de ser por influencia del árabe durante aquellos siete siglos de la historia ibérica.

Me encanta decir: *e*scáner, *e*slógan, *e*stéreo, *e*strés, *e*stándar, *e*spray, etc. Esas son palabras ya adoptadas por la lengua castellana. Lo que no se acepta es que la escritura de palabras extranjeras que no han entrado al léxico general se escriban con la "e" antes de la ese: /*e*stoc/ por "stock" cuando tenemos "existencias", /*e*stán/ por "stand" en vez de "puesto, caseta", /*e*strit/ por "street" cuando tenemos "calle", /*e*stíker/ por "sticker" cuando tenemos "calcomanía, autoadhesivo", y un largo etcétera.

Aquello no nos obliga a reprimirnos de ponerle la e epéntica al hablarlas. Digo que si hablas en español y te da por usar una palabra extranjera, pronúnciala con los recursos que te ofrezca tu propia lengua. ¡Espero que esas palabras se castellanicen pronto o dejen de usarse!

Claro que eso de /esuord/ por /suórd/ ya parece chiste. Yo diría /suórd/, con la ere castellana, si es que incluyo la palabra "sword" mientras hablo mi lengua materna:
—_Ah, esa película se llama "Suórdfich (Swordfish)" , que significa "pez espada"._
_—"Esplenda (Splenda)" es un edulcorante._

Yo hablo inglés medianamente bien y sé pronunciar la "s" inicial. Pero no le exigiré a mi gente que lo haga ni la consideradé ignorante por no entrenarse en pronunciación inglesa. Es más, cuando hablo con mi gente y nos dar por mencionar, digamos, el Wall Street, yo digo /Uól Estrít/, orgullosamente. El pronuciarlo correctamente podría parecerles muy pedante, como si uno quisiera demostrar una supuesta superioridad cultural, o podrían pensar que uno le rinde culto a una cultura extranjera. Si yo lo hiciera, lo harìa con esa intención; aunque quedaría como un *e*snob. Igual pasa con pronunciar la ere y la zeta inglesa en un contexto en español.

Ahora que si te refieres a que, cuando estamos tratando de hablar una lengua extranjera, los hispanohablantes ponemos esa "e" inicial antes de "s"... Bueno, ¿a cuántos extranjeros no hemos corregido gentil o amistosamente porque no pronuncien bien nuestras palabras? Es solo cuestión de práctica y me parece de lo más simpático; no me avergonzaría que mi presidente dijese en público: "_Ai'm japi to *e*stey som deis in de Yunáited *E*stéits of América._".

Saludos,


----------



## Valtiel

Sí, tienes razón, Milton. Lo que me fastidia es que demasiadas personas tienen un interés tan mínimo en aprender inglés (y lo que es aún peor, su primera lengua... pero eso ya es otro tema ) que creen, por no saber que no es así, que esa _e_ se pronuncia en esa lengua, en esos casos.
Me parece aceptable que se haga en el habla coloquial, pero donde no me lo parece en absoluto es, precisamente, donde más se puede oír: en los anuncios, documentales, noticias e incluso en películas; entiendo que es una pronunciación «fácil», «a la española», pero no me parece adecuado en esos casos porque son productos que van dirigidos a un público más o menos numeroso, y se podrían esforzar un poquito más en pronunciarlo como en su origen, digo yo... El problema es que los profesionales que crean tales productos también son españoles, se supone, y también tienen, probablemente, pocos conocimientos de inglés; es todo un círculo vicioso... 
Claro, la gente oye que se pronuncia esa _e_ hasta en las películas, entonces ¿por qué no va a hacerlo también?
Yo intento siempre pronunciar cada palabra como se hace en su lengua de origen —a no ser que estén completamente castellanizadas—; especialmente en este caso concreto de la _e_ delante de _ese_ inicial, excepto cuando me resulta realmente imposible no hacerlo por la construcción de la frase; pero eso no suele ocurrir, por suerte.
A mí también me preocupa parecer engreído al querer pronunciar todo «a la perfección», pero opino que ¡más ha de preocupar a muchas personas no saber ni cómo se pronuncia; o peor, no querer saberlo!; y eso que la _e_ epéntica esta es de lo más —o lo más— fácil que hay...

En fin, muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas; he aprendido mucho. 

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

A mí esa e me chirría cuando hablan en inglés, cuando se habla en español, como dice Milton, vale si a alguien que no habla inglés se le escapa un woll estrit y alguien que sí lo hace también la mete por no parecer un snob.

Lo que no tiene justificación es decir moviestar y similares pero lo oímos a diario. Vamos, que si se puede decir entrevistar sin tenere que concentrarse antes, se puede decir "movistar" sin pestañear. Pero no. Este caso demuestra que añadir esa e (qye a mí también me suena horrorosa) es un vicio de pronunciación muy arraigado y que no necesariamente enlaza con la (supuesta) dificultad de decir una s líquida a principio de palabra. No olvidemos ademas que la mayoría de las veces la palabra, aunque empiece con s, al decirla en mitad de una frase puede enlazar con el sonido vocálico anterior y no precisa de esa e de apoyo.


----------



## bondia

Södertjej said:


> A mí esa e me chirría cuando hablan en inglés, cuando se habla en español, como dice Milton, vale si a alguien que no habla inglés se le escapa un woll estrit y alguien que sí lo hace también la mete por no parecer un snob.
> 
> Lo que no tiene justificación es decir moviestar y similares pero lo oímos a diario. Vamos, que si se puede decir entrevistar sin tenere que concentrarse antes, se puede decir "movistar" sin pestañear. Pero no. Este caso demuestra que añadir esa e (qye a mí también me suena horrorosa) es un vicio de pronunciación muy arraigado y que no necesariamente enlaza con la (supuesta) dificultad de decir una s líquida a principio de palabra. No olvidemos ademas que la mayoría de las veces la palabra, aunque empiece con s, al decirla en mitad de una frase puede enlazar con el sonido vocálico anterior y no precisa de esa e de apoyo.


 
Concuerdo contigo, Södertjej. Yo soy angloparlante nativa, pero llevo muuchos años en España y hablo, como mucho, media hora en inglés a la semana. Me doy cuenta que, caigo a veces en la trampa del "estop", y otros por el estilo porque hablamos según oimos. He aquí el problema, es un círculo vicioso. A partir de este hilo voy a hacer un intento consciente de reñirme a mí misma cada vez que tengo un deseliz.
Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Milton Sand said:


> Yo hablo inglés medianamente bien y sé pronunciar la "s" inicial. Pero no le exigiré a mi gente que lo haga ni la consideradé ignorante por no entrenarse en pronunciación inglesa. Es más, cuando hablo con mi gente y nos dar por mencionar, digamos, el Wall Street, yo digo /Uól Estrít/, orgullosamente. El pronuciarlo correctamente podría parecerles muy pedante, como si uno quisiera demostrar una supuesta superioridad cultural, o podrían pensar que uno le rinde culto a una cultura extranjera. Si yo lo hiciera, lo harìa con esa intención; aunque quedaría como un *e*snob. Igual pasa con pronunciar la ere y la zeta inglesa en un contexto en español.



Estoy de acuerdo. 



Valtiel said:


> Me parece aceptable que se haga en el habla coloquial, pero donde no me lo parece en absoluto es, precisamente, donde más se puede oír: en los anuncios, documentales, noticias e incluso en películas; entiendo que es una pronunciación «fácil», «a la española», pero no me parece adecuado en esos casos porque son productos que van dirigidos a un público más o menos numeroso, y se podrían esforzar un poquito más en pronunciarlo como en su origen, digo yo...



¡Cierto! Pero eso ha sido así de toda la vida. Como por aquí arriba mencionó Alacant: /espanér/. ¿Quién va a decir _Spanair_? ¿Y qué me dices de /espíderman/? No se me ocurren más, pero los hay, los hay...



Södertjej said:


> Lo que no tiene justificación es decir moviestar y similares pero lo oímos a diario. Vamos, que si se puede decir entrevistar sin tenere que concentrarse antes, se puede decir "movistar" sin pestañear. Pero no.



¿De verdad dicen /moviestár/?


----------



## Södertjej

dexterciyo said:


> ¿De verdad dicen /moviestár/?


Desde el primer día. Incluso en su publicidad, que ya tiene delito.


----------



## Valtiel

A eso me refiero, precisamente. Agregan esa _e_ porque sí, porque lo han oído, porque creen que es más _cool_, porque creen realmente que es así como se pronuncia... Es precisamente que no se _molestan_ en informarse, ni siquiera los profesionales de la voz (que la ponen en los anuncios, documentales, doblajes), hecho que demuestra un pasotismo absoluto y pernicioso, que sólo nos lleva a un estado peor cada vez, hasta llegar a la decadencia lingüística total (me he puesto dramático aquí). Quizá soy yo, que soy muy exigente y minucioso con las lenguas, tal vez porque se me dan muy bien y creo que es tan fácil para todo el mundo, tal vez porque soy demasiado  quisquilloso...

Sea como sea yo nunca pronunciaría, si lo puediese evitar, por ejemplo, /espíderman/, sino /spíderman/, o mejor, si las circunstancias fuesen adecuadas, en su _correcta_ pronunciación: /spáiderman/.

Estoy muy contento de ver tantas respuestas y tan buenas. Gracias de nuevo; saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Valtiel said:


> A eso me refiero, precisamente. Agregan esa _e_ porque sí, porque lo han oído, porque creen que es más _cool_, porque creen realmente que es así como se pronuncia...


Nunca infravalores la creatividad de los catetos, sobre todo los que han estudiado. Ellos saben que star "se dice" /estar/ porque ellos sí han estudiado inglés. Bueno, estuvieron matriculados.



Valtiel said:


> un pasotismo absoluto y pernicioso, que sólo nos lleva a un estado peor cada vez, hasta llegar a la decadencia lingüística total (me he puesto dramático aquí).


Un poco exagerado sí que te has puesto.

Ahora en serio. En España la mayor parte de la gente no habla inglés y los que lo hablan son una mínima parte de los que dicen que lo hablan. ¿Qué vas a esperar? Me parece mucho peor oír cosas como "en base a", "preveer" y muchas burradas más que sueltan por la boquita a diario serios periodistas con su cara de credibilidad y profesionalidad, con sus impecables trajes, que no son chavales de menos de veinte años sin estudios que tocan en un grupo de rock.

Yo en los bares pido un "esprait" porque si digo "sprite" con buen acento, no me entenderán.


----------



## Valtiel

Mujer, no creo que por decir /sprait/ se confundan... eso ya sería demasiado. 

Es verdad que hay muchos errores y confusiones mucho peores, pero eso no quiere decir que este no me dé rabia y deje de «criticarlo».

Saludos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
No te agobies, *Valtiel*, que es parte de ser hispanohablante poner esa simpática e antes de ese inicial en las palabras extranjeras. (Costumbre que, como ya nos contó *nand-o*, no es tomada de lengua extranjera sino que es íntimamente ibérica). Además, eso sirve para encauzar tales palabras por el camino de la castellanización, que es muchísimo mejor que terminar con una lengua llena de términos extranjeros perfectamente pronunciados. Sería como una colcha de retazos lingüísticos. En la isla colombiana de San Andrés hablan algo así.

Más bien, de acuerdo con *Södertjej*, me gustaría que los "cultos" presentadores de los medios cursaran talleres lingüísticos para mejorar el propio idioma y después sí, como una decisión de libre albedrío, que se pusieran a aprender correcta pronunciación inglesa, francesa, italiana, alemana, rumana, o la de su elección.


----------



## jmx

nand-o said:


> Técnicamente a esto se le llama "*e epéntica*". [...] Ya está testimoniado en la Península Ibérica mucho antes del siglo VIII. Y es un fenómeno normalmente ligado al sustrato y no se corresponde con una evolución fonética propia.


Yo he leido, en alguna fuente bastante fiable, que en realidad la 'e epentética' ante s + consonante ya se daba en latín vulgar. 

Es decir, del latín 'spata' se pasó en algún momento a 'espata', de donde vienen el castellano 'espada' o el francés 'épée'. En italiano se pasó otra vez a 'spata' posteriormente, por un proceso peculiar de esa lengua.

Intentaré dar la fuente de esta teoría, si consigo recordarla.


----------



## nand-o

jmartins said:


> Yo he leido, en alguna fuente bastante fiable, que en realidad la 'e epentética' ante s + consonante ya se daba en latín vulgar.
> 
> Es decir, del latín 'spata' se pasó en algún momento a 'espata', de donde vienen el castellano 'espada' o el francés 'épée'. En italiano se pasó otra vez a 'spata' posteriormente, por un proceso peculiar de esa lengua.
> 
> Intentaré dar la fuente de esta teoría, si consigo recordarla.



Sí, y puedes añadir varios centenares más del tipo: 
Scutum (lt), escudo, écu (fr), scudo (it). 
Scutella (lt), escudilla, écuelle (fr), scudella (it). 
Stagnum (lt), estaño, étain (fr), stagno (it)
Status (lt), Estado, état (fr), stato (it)

Pero fíjate que en francés lo que ocurre es que cae la "s" y no solamante en sílaba inicial sino en otras posiciones - "fenêtre" (fr) en español antiguo "fene*s*tra" y actual "defene*s*trar". La presencia de la "e" va ligada a la desaparición de la "s", aunque sea un fenómeno posterior. 

¿Existe alguna palabra española en América que se pronuncie con el sonido /θ/ (z de España)? No, ninguna. De hecho cualquier anglicismo, como "think tank" *automáticamente* se pronuncia como "sintán".  
Da igual la palabra que introduzcas, su origen, etimología, significado o función sintáctica; el sonido /θ/ "z" en cualquier posición pasará a "s".

La e epéntica en español opera de manera semejante, sin excepciones. Es lo que la hace tan peculiar y hace suponer la influencia de un sustrato o un adstrato.

En francés actual encuentras: sbire, scabreux, scalaire, scalpel, scandale, spontané, sporadique, spore, sportif, sprue, squeletique, stabilité, stage, station, strier... (por poner un poco de cada grupo s+consonante)  

Estas palabras en español son imposibles mientras opere la regla que rompe el grupo silábico s + consonante, añadiendo una "e".

Sí es cierto que el fenómeno se da en latín vulgar, también es cierto que fenómenos de asimilación e hipercultismos no son suficientes para explicar todos los casos y por último, también es cierto que la hipótesis como evolucion interna desde el latín tiene muchos apoyos entre destacados romanistas, pero también las hipótesis basadas en la influencia de otras lenguas (excluído el árabe, y el bereber) pesa mucho.


----------



## jmx

jmartins said:


> Intentaré dar la fuente de esta teoría, si consigo recordarla.


He encontrado esto:


> Prótesis de i > sC-: sperárę > isperárę. La s líquida inicial desarrolla una i protética.
> 
> Ya desde el *siglo II* aparecen casos aislados de i delante de la llamada s impura (es decir, seguida de consonante oclusiva al principio de la palabra). Quizás al principio sólo se pronunciaba si la palabra anterior acababa en consonante; después se generalizó en cualquier contexto. Pero se mantuvo en la Romania oriental (italiano y rumano).
> 
> Está relacionada esta tendencia con la mayor intensidad que las consonantes iniciales tuvieron en el latín hablado a causa de la acentuación de intensidad.


Fuente: http://web.usal.es/~joluin/historiadelalengua/reglasevolucion.doc


----------



## MOMO2

Valtiel said:


> ¡Hola de nuevo! Vuelvo a tener algunas dudas y me irían bien vuestras opiniones, recursos y conocimientos.
> 
> Me preguntaba por qué los que hablamos español solemos pronunciar las palabras inglesas que empiezan por _s_ añadiendo una _e_ delante. No tengo muy claro si es correcto pronunciarlo así desde algún punto de vista, pero yo estoy convencido de que es totalmente incorrecto (me da muchísima rabia cuando lo oigo...). Pienso que no es lo mismo, por ejemplo, _sword_ que _esword_, _spray_ que _espray_, etc.
> 
> Me refiero a palabras que no han sido _españolizadas_ (como _estrés_, _escáner_...).
> 
> ¡A ver si alguien puede despejarme estas dudillas!
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 
 Comprendo que se pronuncie _espray_ o _estop_ porque la _s_ seguida de otra consonante a los españoles no le sale, pero ¿esword? la "w" no tiene un sonido consonántico. Es lo que se llama una semivocal (como la "y"). ¿Cómo pronuncias la "w" para que "sea necesario" poner una _e_ antes de la _s_?
Gracias por aclarar mi curiosidad.


----------



## Antpax

MOMO2 said:


> Comprendo que se pronuncie _espray_ o _estop_ porque la _s_ seguida de otra consonante a los españoles no le sale, pero ¿esword? la "w" no tiene un sonido consonántico. Es lo que se llama una semivocal (como la "y"). ¿Cómo pronuncias la "w" para que "sea necesario" poner una _e_ antes de la _s_?
> Gracias por aclarar mi curiosidad.


 
Hola Momo:

Si un español lee "sword" lo más normal es que lo pronuncie "_esguord_", en vez del "_suord"_ que se acerca más al original inglés.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Agró

MOMO2 said:


> Comprendo que se pronuncie _espray_ o _estop_ porque la _s_ seguida de otra consonante a los españoles no le sale, pero ¿esword? la "w" no tiene un sonido consonántico. Es lo que se llama una semivocal (como la "y"). ¿Cómo pronuncias la "w" para que "sea necesario" poner una _e_ antes de la _s_?
> Gracias por aclarar mi curiosidad.



Buenas, Momo (y los demás).
El caso es que pronunciamos tan mal "sword" que el resultado es eso que dices: [es'wor], o peor aún [es'gwor]. 
Pronunciamos una e- inicial (que no existe).
Lo pronunciamos bisílabo (cuando en realidad es monosílabo).
Pronunciamos la 'w' (cuando en realidad es muda).
No pronunciamos la 'd' final. 

Total, un despropósito.

Aclaro que su pronunciación correcta en inglés británico es ['sɔː(r)d].


----------



## WizardDani

Es lógico que los hispanohablantes pronuncien una vocal antes de dos consonantes. Normalmente el español juega con vocales y consonantes una tras otra. 

Sí, sé que hay palabras que empiezan con dos consonantes y no añaden ninguna vocal antes, como "grande", "trabajo" o "francia".

Sin embargo, cuando se trata de la "s", el que requiere más soplido de aire de las fricativas, se suele añadir la e para compensar el sonido. No sé, pero es la explicación más lógica que puedo encontrar, nunca tuve ese problema pues hablo ambos español e inglés nativos. Tan sólo mira la palabra "español", imagínate que dijeran "spañol" jajajaja.

Me cuesta encontrar una palabra que empiece por s seguida de otra consonante que no sea h.


----------



## Agró

WizardDani said:


> Me cuesta encontrar una palabra que empiece por s seguida de otra consonante que no sea h.



¿En qué lengua? En inglés hay cientos, o miles; y en español, ninguna.

El sistema español de combinación de consonantes se basa en el paradigma "_muta cum liquida_" (oclusiva _b, d, g, p, t, k,_ o fricativa _f_ + _l_ o _r_); por eso las combinaciones naturales y propias del español son:
bl, br, dr, gr, gl, pl, pr, tr, kl, kr, fl, fr.

La combinación s inicial + consonante es completamente ajena al español actual.


----------



## WizardDani

Agró said:


> ¿En qué lengua? En inglés hay cientos, o miles; y en español, ninguna.
> 
> El sistema español de combinación de consonantes se basa en el paradigma "_muta cum liquida_" (oclusiva _b, d, g, p, t, k,_ o fricativa _f_ + _l_ o _r_); por eso las combinaciones naturales y propias del español son:
> bl, br, dr, gr, gl, pl, pr, tr, kl, kr, fl, fr.
> 
> La combinación s inicial + consonante es completamente ajena al español actual.


 

Obviamente, en español 


Por cierto, me encantó tu explicación


----------



## Södertjej

En español no hay palabras que empiecen por sh.

Pero la combinación de sonido sp/st sí existe en castellano y sin vocal pegada, aunque no sea a inicio de palabra. Inspección, construir.


----------



## Agró

Södertjej said:


> En español no hay palabras que empiecen por sh.
> 
> Pero la combinación de sonido sp/st sí existe en castellano y sin vocal pegada, aunque no sea a inicio de palabra. Inspección, construir.


Pero no en la misma sílaba: ins-pec-ción, cons-truir.
La dificultad articulatoria se nos presenta a los españoles cuando esa combinación se da en una misma sílaba (Spain, stop, stay son monosílabos, hay que recordar).


----------



## MOMO2

Södertjej said:


> ...
> but when it comes to b/v even Romans made jokes about the inhabitants of Hispania and how they were unable to pronounce v and b.
> 
> And that was some 900 years before the Arabs came over here.


 
How interesting! Where did you find the jokes? In what text/s? I'd like to read them.


----------



## Södertjej

Agró said:


> Pero no en la misma sílaba: ins-pec-ción, cons-truir.
> La dificultad articulatoria se nos presenta a los españoles cuando esa combinación se da en una misma sílaba (Spain, stop, stay son monosílabos, hay que recordar).


Tanto da, no se hace pausa entre la n y la s lo cual demuestra que no es tan difícil pronunciar una s sin apoyarse en una vocal previa. Y no veo mayor diferencia en la pronunciación del sonido st/sp en esas dos palabras que en una palabra en inglés, no se hace una pausa marcada entre s y t/p en ninguno de los dos idiomas.


----------



## WizardDani

Södertjej said:


> Tanto da, no se hace pausa entre la n y la s lo cual demuestra que no es tan difícil pronunciar una s sin apoyarse en una vocal previa. Y no veo mayor diferencia en la pronunciación del sonido st/sp en esas dos palabras que en una palabra en inglés, no se hace una pausa marcada entre s y t/p en ninguno de los dos idiomas.


 

Y claro, pero tiene la n antes, lo cual ayuda en cierta manera para la pronunciación de la sp o st. La dificultad está cuando no tienen apoyo alguno.

Y sí, no hay ninguna palabra que empiece con sh, pero recuerda que el yeísmo argentino (mejor dicho, rehilamiento) siempre pronuncian la "ll" como "sh", por lo que palabras como llamar o llover lo dicen como shamar o shover. 

La pronunciación no se considera oficial, pero sirve como ejemplo 

Yo tampoco encuentro la dificultad, pero eso es solamente porque estamos acostumbrados a ello. Yo que estoy aprendiendo alemán me cuesta horrores la r francesa. No es difícil, pero por no estar acostumbrado me cuesta bastante.


----------



## Södertjej

MOMO2 said:


> How interesting! Where did you find the jokes? In what text/s? I'd like to read them.


Se ha mencionado varias veces en varios hilos antiguos que ahora mismo no sabría encontrar.


WizardDani said:


> Y claro, pero tiene la n antes, lo cual ayuda en cierta manera para la pronunciación de la sp o st. La dificultad está cuando no tienen apoyo alguno.


Normalmente siempre se tiene "apoyo", ya que en la cadena hablada los sonidos van fluyendo de forma continua, salvo que uno quiera hablar como un robot. Decir inspirado y decir in Spain tienen exactamente la misma dificultad. Otra cosa es el piloto automático de los españoles que al leer "redondean" y meten es donde no las hay cuando ese sonido en concreto sí es fácilmente pronunciable en español. Casi todos los idiomas tienen cosas parecidas con sonidos concretos en otro. Quien quiera complicarse la vida, que intente aprender a decir siete en sueco.


----------



## Valtiel

MOMO2 said:


> Comprendo que se pronuncie _espray_ o _estop_ porque la _s_ seguida de otra consonante a los españoles no le sale, pero ¿esword? la "w" no tiene un sonido consonántico. Es lo que se llama una semivocal (como la "y"). ¿Cómo pronuncias la "w" para que "sea necesario" poner una _e_ antes de la _s_?
> Gracias por aclarar mi curiosidad.



Disculpas por la tardanza en la respuesta.
Pues eso mismo me pregunto yo... Dejando aparte la odiosa y asquerosa manía que tienen demasiados de pronunciar la _w_ como _v_ cuando no toca, por suerte no he oído muchas veces pronunciar la _e_ delante de la _s_ cuando después hay otro sonido vocálico, pero sí las suficientes como para echarme las manos a la cabeza...
Después de todos estos años sigo pensando lo mismo que al principio: las lenguas han sido, desde siempre, y son muy maltratadas, y todo es por culpa de la ignorancia, y peor aún, de la necedad... Y no sigo más. 

Saludos, y gracias a todos por responder.


----------

